# هل يوجد بالمسيحيه القتل من اجل تحرير البلاد من الاحتلال



## علي ايوب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

انا اتابع مسلسل باب الحارة وتوجد امراة مسيحيه تقوم بقتل الجنوت الفرنسيين بسبب احتلالهم سوريا هل يوجد مثل هذه الحالات بالدين المسيحي يعني مسموح القتل من اجل تحرير البلاد من المحتل مثل اليهود الان والمقدسات المسيحيه بالقدس


----------



## علي ايوب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو الرد على هذا السوال للاهميه


----------



## علي ايوب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

هذا الموضوع لم يتطرق له احد لو في جواب ارجو الرد والتوضيح


----------



## fredyyy (12 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> انا اتابع مسلسل باب الحارة وتوجد امراة مسيحيه تقوم بقتل الجنوت الفرنسيين بسبب احتلالهم سوريا هل يوجد مثل هذه الحالات بالدين المسيحي يعني مسموح القتل من اجل تحرير البلاد من المحتل مثل اليهود الان والمقدسات المسيحيه بالقدس


 


*لا للتحريض على القتل في المسيحية *

*لكن أثناء الحرب يُنفذ المؤمن المسيحي أوامر القيادة العسكرية *

*وهي المسؤلة عن كل ما يحدث بالمعركة ... دون أدنى مسؤلية على الجندي *

**** المسيحية تحرض على الخضوع والطاعة*

رومية 13 : 7 
*فَأَعْطُوا الْجَمِيعَ حُقُوقَهُمُ*: *الْجِزْيَةَ* لِمَنْ لَهُ الْجِزْيَةُ. *الْجِبَايَةَ* لِمَنْ لَهُ الْجِبَايَةُ. *وَالْخَوْفَ* لِمَنْ لَهُ الْخَوْفُ. *وَالإِكْرَامَ* لِمَنْ لَهُ الإِكْرَامُ. 

تيطس 3 : 1 
ذَكِّرْهُمْ أَنْ *يَخْضَعُوا* لِلرِّيَاسَاتِ وَالسَّلاَطِينِ *وَيُطِيعُوا،* وَيَكُونُوا *مُسْتَعِدِّينَ* *لِكُلِّ عَمَلٍ صَالِحٍ،*​


----------



## علي ايوب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*بس المسلسل يبين **امراة مسيحيه تقوم بقتل الجنوت الفرنسيين  وهي ليست تحت قيادة عسكريه

فهل هذا جايز بالمسيحية
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> *بس المسلسل يبين **امراة مسيحيه تقوم بقتل الجنوت الفرنسيين وهي ليست تحت قيادة عسكريه*
> 
> *فهل هذا جايز بالمسيحية*


 
الاخ الفاضل طارح السؤال 

هل تؤخذ العقيدة المسيحية الان من كتاب المسلسلات المسلمين ؟؟


----------



## علي ايوب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

بس الامر صعب على الفهم ولو كان المخرج يخالف امور مهمه بالمسيحيه لكان الكنيسه عارضت ذلك


----------



## marloforever (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*ماذا اذ اتى فى احد المسلسلات ان شخص مسيحى يقتل او يسرق والكنيسة لم تعارض ذلك هل يعى ذلك ما تعية انت؟*


----------



## علي ايوب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

يعني المسلسل يكذب على المسيحيين  بتصويرهم بهذه الصوره 

لاني غير مقتنع بهذه الي يسير بالمسلسل مثلكم لذلك وضعت هذا السوال


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> يعني المسلسل يكذب على المسيحيين بتصويرهم بهذه الصوره
> 
> لاني غير مقتنع بهذه الي يسير بالمسلسل مثلكم لذلك وضعت هذا السوال


 

كثير من المسلسلات تعترض عليها الكنيسة ولكن لا حياة فيمن تنادي 

ماذا نفعل اكثر من الاعتراض ؟؟؟

المسلسلات تصور ان المسيحيين يسلمون ( خاصة النساء ) في مسلسل ( مين ما يحبش فاطمة ) و مسلسل ( اوراق الورد ) ومسلسل ( لن اعيش في جلباب ابي ) واعترضت الكنيسة . ماذا تريدنا ان نفعل اكثر ؟؟؟

في حين ان المتحولين من الديانتين موجودين على الساحة ، فهل لا يوجد مسلم يعتنق المسيحية لان المسلسلات لا تصور ذلك ؟؟؟

اتمنى ان تكون على درجة من النضج ان تأخذ العقيدة المسيحية من مصدرها وليس من المسلسلات !!!!


----------



## fredyyy (12 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> بس الامر صعب على الفهم ولو كان المخرج يخالف امور مهمه بالمسيحيه لكان الكنيسه عارضت ذلك


 

*نحن لا نُحاكم  أحد على أفعالة *

*فقط نُجيب على الأسئلة عن المسيحية *

*ونوثِّق إجاباتنا من الكتاب المقدس *


----------



## My Rock (12 سبتمبر 2009)

العقيدة المسيحية تؤخذ من مصادرها، العقيدة المسيحية لا تدعوا لأي قتل في سبيل أي شئ
تصرف أشخاص سواء كان صحيح أم كذب لا يُمثل العقيدة المسيحية, بل يُمثل تصرفات هؤلاء الأشخاص


----------



## Kerya_Layson (12 سبتمبر 2009)

نعم كاتب المسلسل كاذب فى هذا السيناريوا لعده اسباب
السيد المسيح قال بفمه الطاهر
"رد سيفك الى مخدعه لان كل الذين ياخذون بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون"
لذلك هو رفض استخدام السيف تماما وضع لذلك سبب وهو الهلاك
ونحن كثيرا ما راينا الاباطره الرومان ياخذون بالسيف وينتهون بالسيف ايضا
والاسلام ايضا نتشر بالسيف والان نراه يؤخذ بالسيف
مثل ما نراه بالعراق
ما نراه بفلسطين
ما نراه بافغانستان
ما نراه بكشمير وما بين باكستان والهند
ما نراح فى حرب الخليج

وعود امسيح صادقه وحيه
والسؤال هو ... لماذا لا يكتب مؤلف عن من يقبلون المسيح تاركين الإسلام ؟..
بالطبع لان الدوله اسلاميه ....

ارجوا النضوج اكثر من ذلك للاستدلال من ايات الكتاب المقدس


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (12 سبتمبر 2009)

تصحيح
Kerya_Layson  قصده من يقبلون المسيح تاركين الاسلام


----------



## علي ايوب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مثل ما نراه بالعراق

ما نراه بافغانستان

*من يقاتلهم يدينون بالمسيحيه هل هذا جايز  وافغانستان لم تكن قديما ارض مسيحيه*


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> مثل ما نراه بالعراق
> 
> ما نراه بافغانستان
> 
> *من يقاتلهم يدينون بالمسيحيه هل هذا جايز وافغانستان لم تكن قديما ارض مسيحيه*


 

الاخ الفاضل علي ايوب 

هناك مغالطة في كلامك هنا 

اولا : مايحدث في العراق وافغانستان تم بموافقة دولية كاملة ( دول مسيحية واسلامية وعلمانية وكل الملل والنحل ) 

ثانيا : اذا كان سؤالك ، عن المسيحيين ، فاجاباتنا السابقة كافية ووافية ، تعاليم المسيح بمحبة الجميع الاعداء قبل الاصدقاء ، فكل من يخالفها فهو مخطيء ( مرتكب خطيئة ) .

تحياتي


----------



## fredyyy (12 سبتمبر 2009)

kerya_layson قال:


> لذلك هو رفض استخدام السيف تماما وضع لذلك سبب وهو الهلاك


 


*نعم لأن من يستخدم السيف للقتل هو إبن إبليس الذي يريد أن يُهلِك الكل *

يوحنا 8 : 44 
أَنْتُمْ مِنْ *أَبٍ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ* *وَشَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا*. *ذَاكَ كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ* مِنَ الْبَدْءِ وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ. مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ.


----------



## علي ايوب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لقد بينتم لي سوال قديم بذهني وهو لماذا لا توجد قوه مدافعه عن المقدسات المسيحيه بالقدس  مع كثرت انتهاكات اليهود لها ولما لا يوجد بالتاريخ تحرير البلدان من المحتل اي ذكر للمسيحيين به من الدفاع المساعده بتحرير البلدان مع انهم موجودين وهم احد تركيبت المشتمع بتلك البلدان


----------



## fredyyy (12 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> شكرا لقد بينتم لي سوال قديم بذهني وهو لماذا لا توجد قوه مدافعه عن المقدسات المسيحيه بالقدس مع كثرت انتهاكات اليهود لها ولما لا يوجد بالتاريخ تحرير البلدان من المحتل اي ذكر للمسيحيين به من الدفاع المساعده بتحرير البلدان مع انهم موجودين وهم احد تركيبت المشتمع بتلك البلدان


 


*ليس للمسيحيين أي توجه لميولك التي تُفضل العمل العسكري ضد الناس *

*توجد آية رائعة تقول :*

الخروج 14 : 14 
*الرَّبُّ* *يُقَاتِلُ عَنْكُمْ* وَانْتُمْ *تَصْمُتُونَ*. 


الملوك الثاني 6 : 17 
وَصَلَّى أَلِيشَعُ وَقَالَ: [*يَا رَبُّ، افْتَحْ عَيْنَيْهِ فَيُبْصِرَ*]. فَفَتَحَ الرَّبُّ عَيْنَيِ الْغُلاَمِ *فَأَبْصَرَ،* 
وَإِذَا *الْجَبَلُ مَمْلُوءٌ خَيْلاً وَمَرْكَبَاتِ نَارٍ* حَوْلَ أَلِيشَعَ.


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> شكرا لقد بينتم لي سوال قديم بذهني وهو لماذا لا توجد قوه مدافعه عن المقدسات المسيحيه بالقدس مع كثرت انتهاكات اليهود لها ولما لا يوجد بالتاريخ تحرير البلدان من المحتل اي ذكر للمسيحيين به من الدفاع المساعده بتحرير البلدان مع انهم موجودين وهم احد تركيبت المشتمع بتلك البلدان


 

مغالطة اخرى يا اخي علي ايوب

فمع ان تعاليم المسيح تنادي بمحبة الاعداء 
فلا يفهم منها ان هذه دعوة للتنازل عن الوطن لاي محتل 

المسيحية تدعو للمحبة والتسامح من منطلق القوة وليس من منطلق الضعف .

والدفاع عن الوطن هو ايضا من متطلبات محبة الاهل والوطن 
فلا يفهم منها ان المسيحيون يتقاعصون او يتخاذلون عن الدفاع عن وطنهم وتسليمه للاعداء ( في صورة انهم يسلمون اوطانهم للاعداء ) او انهم يتركون مهمة الدفاع عن الوطن لغير المسيحيين وهم يقفون موقف السلبيين .

ارجو ان تفهم الموضوع بتوازن وتعقل ، فلا تجنح به اقصى اليمين او اقصى اليسار .

مع تحياتي


----------



## علي ايوب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

هل يوجد عندك مراجع تاريخيه لهذه الموضوع من الكفاح لاخراج المحتل  من البلدان العربيه التي حررة من المحتل  لاني لم اجد اي مرجع يذكر ذلك اذا عندك اسعفنا به لكي اعرف التاريخ


----------



## antonius (12 سبتمبر 2009)

> ولما لا يوجد بالتاريخ تحرير البلدان من المحتل اي ذكر للمسيحيين به من الدفاع المساعده بتحرير البلدان مع انهم موجودين وهم احد تركيبت المشتمع بتلك البلدان


اعتقد ان الاساتذة قد اسهبوا في اجابتك 
اما كلامك هذا..فهو خطأ..فتاريخيا..هناك الكثير من الدفاع الذي قام به منتسبون للمسيحية...وكثير منها كانت ضد تعاليم المسيحية..الحروب الصليبية مثال جيد لمحاولة المسيحيين استرداد القدس بالذات!


----------



## علي ايوب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

اي راي اخذ راي *fredyyy  الذي يواكد انه لم يكن هناك اي دفاع يذكر بتاريخ الامه العربيه *

او راي  **NEW_MAN الذي يواكد انه هناك دفاع ومقاومه ولم يذكر لنا حدث معيا نستدل به 

*الامه العربه تشمل الكل  المسيحي والغير مسيحي 
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> هل يوجد عندك مراجع تاريخيه لهذه الموضوع من الكفاح لاخراج المحتل من البلدان العربيه التي حررة من المحتل لاني لم اجد اي مرجع يذكر ذلك اذا عندك اسعفنا به لكي اعرف التاريخ


 

بالرغم من ان الموضوع اخذ منحى آخر ( او قل منحى ثالث ) 
الا اننا لا يمكن ان نفوت هذه الفرصة بدون الرد على سؤالك ، فقط لانهاء الموضوع بدون اتهامنا بالتهرب او عدم وجود اجابة .


يمكنك مراجعة التاريخ القريب ، والمصادر التاريخية موجودة ومتاحة للجميع 
وسوف اذكر فقط من التاريخ المصري ( حيث ان الغالبية من مسيحي الشرق في مصر ) 

اولا : ثورة احمد عرابي قامت بتعضيد مادي ومعنوي من (المسيحيين ) الاقباط المصريين 

ثانيا : في ثورة سعد زغلول عندما تم نفيه مع رفاقه ( مجموعه كان خمسة ) كان منهم ثلاثة من المسيحيين الاقباط !!!!!

ثالثا : مساهمات المسيحيين الشرقيين في صد الحروب المسماة بالصليبية لا ينكرها انسان 

رابعا : المسيحيين الذين ماتوا في الفصائل الاولى التي اقتحمت خط بارليف تفوق عدد المسلمين الذي ماتوا ( اذا تم حساب نسبة المسيحيين الى المسلمين في اجمال السكان ) ، وربما كان هذا مقصودا من القيادات المصرية في ذلك الوقت بدفع الكتائب التي تتميز بعدد كبير من المسيحيين ، الا اننا لم نتقاعس ولم نتراجع وقام المسيحيون بالعمل المطلوب منهم .

والامثلة كثيرة ، اذا اردت .


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> اي راي اخذ راي *fredyyy الذي يواكد انه لم يكن هناك اي دفاع يذكر بتاريخ الامه العربيه **
> 
> *او راي **new_man الذي يواكد انه هناك دفاع ومقاومه ولم يذكر لنا حدث معيا نستدل به *
> 
> **الامه العربه تشمل الكل المسيحي والغير مسيحي *


 
ليس هناك تعارض بين كلامي وكلا م اخي الحبيب 

انا اتكلم عن ما فعله المسيحيون في الدفاع عن اوطانهم 
وهو يتكلم في سكوت المسيحيون عن الهجوم على اوطان الغير 

فلا تحاول الوقيعة بين اجابتي واجابته


----------



## علي ايوب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> ليس هناك تعارض بين كلامي وكلا م اخي الحبيب
> 
> انا اتكلم عن ما فعله المسيحيون في الدفاع عن اوطانهم
> وهو يتكلم في سكوت المسيحيون عن الهجوم على اوطان الغير
> ...



بس راي اخوك الحبيب واضح وهو عدم المقاومه لمحتل ببلده وجاوب على استفساري وهو واضح اكثر للكل


----------



## علي ايوب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*# ...................................... #*

هذه امور سياسيه داخليه وليس مقاومه 

الانجليز كانو بمصر هل يوجد مقاومه مسيحيه كانت تقاوم هذه المحتل الانجليزي 

بالجزائر وليبيا وسوريا كانت محتله من الفرنسيين والايطاليين هل يوجد مقاومه مسيحيه تذكر لان كل من قاوم هم من غير المسيحيين


----------



## fredyyy (12 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> هذه امور سياسيه داخليه وليس مقاومه
> 
> الانجليز كانو بمصر هل يوجد مقاومه مسيحيه كانت تقاوم هذه المحتل الانجليزي
> 
> بالجزائر وليبيا وسوريا كانت محتله من الفرنسيين والايطاليين هل يوجد مقاومه مسيحيه تذكر لان كل من قاوم هم من غير المسيحيين


 


*غير مسموح بتحويل الموضوع *

*للدخول في السياسة لا من قريب ولا من بعيد *

*أي خروج سيحذف دون تردد ... الأسئلة فقط عن العقيدة المسيحية فقط والمرجعية للكتاب المقدس فقط*


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> اسمحلي اغالطك بهذه النقاط اقدم الكنايس موجوده بمصر


 
الاخ على ايوب 

انت الان تخرج من موضوع وتدخل في موضوع ، وشتت الموضوع الى اكثر من فرع !!!!

انا لا اتكلم عن اقدم الكنائس ، انا اتكلم عن سبب الحروب الصليبية ، فلا تشتت الموضوع 
كلمتك بالمصادر ان الحروب كانت للدفاع عن كنيسة القيامة التي اراد خليفة المسلمين هدمها بعد اطلاق اسم ( كنيسة القمامة ) عليها .

كلمتك بالمصادر ، رد عليّ بالمصادر ، في سبب الحروب الصليبية ، وليس ترتيب اقدم الكنائس .


----------



## علي ايوب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> الاخ على ايوب
> 
> انت الان تخرج من موضوع وتدخل في موضوع ، وشتت الموضوع الى اكثر من فرع !!!!
> 
> ...


لو كان المسلمين بدهم يهدموها لهدموها من اول يوم دخلو به على زمن عمر ابن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ولم ينتظرو كل هذا الوقت لوقت الحملات الصليبيه لكي يقرروا ان يهدموها وبعد ان انتصر المسلمون بهذه الحروب لما لم يهدموها


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> واخبرك وانت اعلم مني بسبب الحروب الصليبيه وهو تحقيق نبوة الانجيل بنزول المخلص ويجب ان يكون هناك حرب كبيره تبيد غير المسيحيين


 
لن اقوم بالرد لسبب واحد فقط 

انك تهوي تغيير الموضوع وتشتيته ، وهذا مخالفة لقوانين المنتدى 

لن اسايرك فيها .


----------



## علي ايوب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

انتها الموضوع هنا وشكرا على صعد صدوركم


----------



## fredyyy (12 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> يعني مسموح القتل من اجل تحرير البلاد من المحتل


 


*فقط ُأذكركم بأصل الموضوع *

*ولا داعي للخروج الى توجهات أخري *

*العضو / على أيوب *

*غير مسموح لك بالتعقيب على الموضوعات حسب أهوائك*

*فقط .... نريد أسئلة عن المسيحية ولا لتوجهاتك الشخصية في إدارة الحديث *

*مشرف القسم *


----------



## fredyyy (12 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> انتها الموضوع هنا وشكرا على صعد صدوركم


 


*بما أن الموضوع تمت الإجابة عليه *

*إذا ليغلق *

*للتحذير لا للتفسيرات الخاصة في أي موضوع *


----------

